# Help! Advice Needed!



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

My 27 gallon 1/2 Hex tank is 20 inches deep and currently has a Perfecto 18" light fixture on it. 

I finally have some money to purchase a good Plant Light for my tank. 

Any suggestions? 

I have looked at the 20" Dual Satellite 2x40W SunPaq w/Lights, 
the 20" Orbit 2x40W SunPaq w/Lunar Light
and of course there is Coralife. 

I greatly appreciate your suggestions, experience and advice.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Coralife fixtures and highly recommend them. If your good with your hands you could go with a retro fit kit from AH Supply.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

*AH Supply*

I tried to email them but the address they gave did not work.

Can you tell me about your Coralife? What is it like? Which is better 10,000 K and / or 6,700 K or both? Especially for 20 inches deep.

How is the Coralife similar or different from the 
20" Dual Satellite 2X40W SunPaq w/Lights or the
20" Dual Satellite 2X40W SunPaq w/Lunar Lights 
at www.thatpetplace.com ? The descriptions on both of these read exactly alike, and the price is good compared to my Local Fish Stores and the idea of being able to admire my tanks while I study at night with Lunar Lights and giving the fish and plants a break from the bright daylight sounds pure luxurious!!

Trenac, thank you again for your advice, experience and suggestions!

Us newbies to APC really appreciate it! (Even if I have been trying this aquarium plant hobby for a couple of years now - I still am learning A TON from this site! (Thank you Art G.!):ranger: 
 
:fish2: 
op2: 
[smilie=p: 
:hug: 
:kiss: 
:rofl: 
:help: 
:grouphug: 
:tea: 
opcorn: 
:rapture:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't compare Coralife to Satellite since I've never used that brand fixture. They do make the Coralife fixtures with moonlights also. 

One of my Coralife fixtures have a 10,000k bulb and the other two have the 6500K bulb. The only difference is the color, 10000k produces a bluer light where as the 6500k produces a yellower light. You can mix the two bulbs if you have a dual fixture.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I just found out from thatpetplace that the only difference between
20" Dual Satellite 2X40W SunPaq w/Lights and the
20" Dual Satellite 2X40W SunPaq w/Lunar Lights
is the price and the shape of the light fixture. 
One is roundish where the other has a low profile and squarish. 
Right now I am just sitting back watching my plants at the bottom of my 20 inch deep aquarium and taking a wait and see approach. 

They have responded so well to my new daily dosages of Seachem, I am rethinking if I need a new light fixture at all. 

I REALLY wish there was a Select Dealer of Seachem in my area. 
It is such a pain to have to special order everything. I wish my 3 local fish stores would get with the program.


----------

